# GT: Game 37- Clippers vs. Warriors 1/22



## Weasel

<center>







vs.









Sun Jan 22
12:30 PM
TV: KTLA, NBALP
</center>


----------



## 14HipClip

scary back to back games...
the success of this team could all hindge on these two games.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

I'm confident of a victory.


----------



## Weasel

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=235506


----------



## Weasel

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep22jan22,1,6570042.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> Backup point guard Shaun Livingston (back soreness) might not play today, a Clipper spokesman said.



...


----------



## WarriorFan64

I think we can win this one Pietrus is back. Davis is back also from one game suspension also. We have been playing some real good ball. We need this win to be over .500. Then you guys come to Oakland. This maybe a future playoff series game??


----------



## jcwla

off to the game...

later suckas...

ps: vegas has us a 3-1/2 or 4 point favorite depending where you bet...


My Clips & Kings blog: http://spaces.msn.com/members/clipsandkings


----------



## M-Blade

Clips should win this one... but then again the Clips should have beaten the Celtics and Kings...

At least don't get blown out... please. :sad:


----------



## qross1fan

Foyle, Murphy, Dunleavy Jr., Richardson and Davis for the Warriors

Kaman, Brand, Ross, Mobley, Cassell for the Clippers

Rebraca is back tho


----------



## Weasel

Brand, Kaman, Ross, Mobley, Cassell vs. Murhpy, Foyle, Dunleavy, Richardson, Davis

Rebraca will come off of the bench.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaamn controls the tap

and Kaman scores 2-0


----------



## Weasel

Kaman wins the tip.

Kaman scores off of the bounce.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross is on Davis, Sam's on Dunleavy

Foyle misses . .EB rebounds


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses over Murphy . . ball's on the floor 


Dunleavy misses a three . . Clips control the LOOONG rebound

Sam drives and scores 4-0


----------



## Weasel

Brand rebounds the Warriors miss.

Brand misses a tough jumper.
Cassell gets the steal and makes an easy jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Davis drives and scores 

Ross misses a jumper


----------



## qross1fan

Davis draws a foul . .shooting two

hits the first and the second . . . foul on Sam 4-4


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley drives and scores 6-4


----------



## Weasel

Mobely with the left handed layup.


----------



## Weasel

Ross with the steal.

Mobley to Kaman who makes the bucket and gets fouled.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman knocks it away from Davis

Ross steals it from JRich

Mobley with a SWEET dish to Kaman who makes it and gets fouled! 8-4


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman hits his FT 9-4

Murphy with a long duece 9-6


----------



## Weasel

Kaman with the hook shot.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman scores AGAIN 11-6 

I think that's 7 for him

Foyle with a put bacl 11-8


----------



## Weasel

Cassell gets hacked by Davis and he will shoot 2.


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell shooting two, first foul on Davis

First one bounces out but the second is perfect 12-8


----------



## qross1fan

Murphy with a smart play drawing a foul on Elton


----------



## qross1fan

Murphy hits the first, misses second but a lane violation on the Clips

Hits the extra FT 12-10


----------



## Weasel

Mobley posts up and scores and gets fouled.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman loses it to Davis

And One for Davis, foul on Cat


----------



## qross1fan

Biedrins in for Foyle

Brand gets hish dunk blocked, Ross puts it up and in 17 all


----------



## Weasel

Brand misses but Ross gets it back and scores.


----------



## Weasel

Time out on the court

Tied up at 17, Clippers ball.


----------



## qross1fan

Foul on Biedrins

Time Out on the court 17 all and 5:26 left to go in the first


----------



## Weasel

Ross takes it to the hole and gets fouled, will shoot 2. Pietrus has 2 fouls now.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross hits both

Shaun is in, so is Diogu

JRich with ANOTHER 3 21-23 GSW


----------



## Weasel

Ross with the tough running shot.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross with a tear drop like shot goes in 23-23

Diogu misses, Brand rebounds 

Mobley drives and gets fouled - First on Diogu


----------



## Weasel

Mobley takes it to the hole and gets fouled by Diogu and Mobley will shoot 2.


----------



## Weasel

Ross with the steal, Brand misses but the ball goes back to the Clips.

Mobley misses and Kaman taps it in.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross with yet another steal

Brand misses his reverse lay up and Clippers ball 

Mobley misses over JRich but Kaman taps it in . . Kaman has 11 27-23


----------



## Weasel

Ross hits the open jumper and he has 8.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross with a J . . 8 Pts for Q

29-25

Dunleavy travels and time out on the floor

29-25 with 2:54 left in the period


----------



## qross1fan

Brand drives and scores 31-25


----------



## Weasel

Brand gets it at the FT line and drives for the asy layup.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley's three goes IN n OUT damnit

Diogu draws a foul on Kaman - First on him . . Ike shooting two


----------



## Weasel

Diogu is small, I thought he was a little bigger.


----------



## qross1fan

Ike hits the first

Wilcox is in for Kaman

Ike hits both 31-27


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox misses but Elton picks it up and puts it up and in 33-27


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox misses and Brand gets the rebound and pumps until he makes it.


----------



## Weasel

LOL Wilcox misses the Dunk but Brand gives him the ball back and WIlcox scores.


----------



## qross1fan

Murphy with a bad pass

and Wilcox MISSES a Slam Dunk

Brand controls it and gives it to Wilcox for an easy lay in 35-27


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston misses, him and Brand went after the ball and Fisher got tied up with Elton . . oh me oh my


----------



## Weasel

Livingston to WIlcox for the score.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand controls the tap and Clips going for one last shot

Livingston to Wilcox who makes an reverse lay up typed shot

Davis misses at the buzzar

37-27 Clips at the end of one


----------



## Weasel

End of 1st:

Clippers 37
Warriors 27

Great end to the first quarter. In the beginning the defense of the Clippers was questionable but towards the end the defense picked up big time and the Clippers went on a big run. The Clippers offense is on fire and looking good. The Clippers need to continue to do what they did at the end of the 1st.


----------



## M-Blade

wow... solid 1st quarter by the Clips... 
Ross has been doing well on the offensive end with 8 pts and Kaman is on pace for another 20+ pt game with 11 right now.


----------



## qross1fan

Foyle scores and gets fouled - First on Shaun


----------



## Weasel

WIlcox gets stolen but Livingston steals it back.


----------



## qross1fan

Foyle completes the 3 Pt play 37-30

Wilcox loses it

Shaun takes it from Davis

Ross misses a jumper


----------



## Weasel

Cassell with a real tough jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Fisher hits a long duece 

Warriors on a 5-0 run to start the second

As I say that Sam hits a jumper 39-32 LA


----------



## Weasel

Now Brand with a tough jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand scores pretty much with ease 41-32


----------



## qross1fan

24 Second Violation on the Warriors

Mobley checks in for Ross 

Clips have won 5 straight against the Warriors


----------



## Weasel

Ross forces the shot clock violation on the Warriors.

Mobley to Brand who scores.


----------



## Weasel

Mobley passes up the 3 for a 2 and scores.


----------



## qross1fan

Pietrus misses a three and SHaun rebounds 

Mobley WIDE OPEN and he scores 45-32

Time Out Golden State with 9 minutes left in the half


----------



## Weasel

Rebraca is in!

Mobley gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## qross1fan

Richardson misses and Cat rebounds
*
Zeljko Rebraca is in *

Mobley draws a foul and is shooting two!


----------



## qross1fan

Cat hits one and misses 46-32


----------



## Weasel

Livingston with the steal.

Livingston to Wilcox for the score.


----------



## Weasel

Mobley to WIlcox for the MONSTER dunk.


----------



## Weasel

Rebraca with the offesnive rebound and he scores.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley misses and *ZELJKO GETS IT AND SCORES!* 52-37


----------



## Weasel

Time out on the court, Clippers up 13.


----------



## qross1fan

Rebraca travels on the other end

52-39

Time out on the floor 5:52 left


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley misses 52-41

Dunleavy misses, Mobley rebounds


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox drives and scores 54-41


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox with a nice move and he scores.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

lol chris wilcox playing like he doesnt want to be traded


----------



## Weasel

Cassell with the miss and Wilcox's effort causes the ball to go out on the Warriors.


----------



## qross1fan

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> lol chris wilcox playing like he doesnt want to be traded


 can ya blame him? the nice LA weather or the cold Denver/Minny weather?

Murphy with a three 54-45


----------



## Weasel

Clippers are starting to struggle on offense.

Wilcox some how makes the tip???


----------



## Weasel

Cassell with a very nice spinning layup.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell for 3!!!!!


----------



## Weasel

Mobley drives and he scores.


----------



## Weasel

Time out on the court and the Clippers are up 14.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

4 players in double digit scoring. wat is going on here? someone explain to me how they're able to do that


----------



## Weasel

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> 4 players in double digit scoring. wat is going on here? someone explain to me how they're able to do that


The Warriors don't play defense.


----------



## qross1fan

Fish misses a chance to cut it to 8 before the half


----------



## Weasel

Half:

Clippers 63
Warriors 52

The Clippers had some good moments in this quarter and some bad ones. They had a chance to extend the lead to a bigger margin but had some lapses that hurt. The quarter was a decent one as the Clippers improved their lead from the end of the first by 1 point. The Clippers should keep driving to the hole or posting up as the Warriors cannot stop anything in the paint in this game.


----------



## qross1fan

Player Stats:

Cuttino Mobley - 12 Points, 6 Assists, 4 Rebounds. Can he get a triple double by the time the nights over?

Elton Brand - 8 Points, 7 Rebounds, 2 Dimes. Headed for yet ANOTHER double double.

Chris Kaman - 11 Points, 4 Rebounds, 2 Blocks. After not scoring in double digits for the first time in a while against Dallas, Kaman has responded greatly.

Quinton Ross - 8 Points, 2 Rebounds, 2 Steals. Also forced a 24 second violation and played some tough defense. Hopefully teams don't start putting Q's ability to hit jumpers on they scouting reports.

Chris Wilcox - 12 Points, 2 Rebounds, 1 Block. Wilcox has 12 points on 6-8 shooting, including a missed dunk attempt. Chris trying to make a statement and earn more playing time? Hopefully he can keep this up.

Sam Cassell - 10 Points, 5 Assists, 1 Turnover on 4-5 Shooting. Cassell is passing the ball and getting everyone involved which is hugely needed.

Shaun Livingston - 0 Points, 3 Assists, 2 Rebounds, 2 Steals, 1 Block. Shaun, like Sam is getting everyone involved, but also playing some great d, getting into the passing lanes. Not scoring which is not bad.

Zeljko Rebraca - 2 Points, 1 Rebound. Zeljko is back and playing for the first time since late November and has just played 3 minutes. Hopefully he can work back into the rotation and stay well.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Things are going pretty well, but we need to extend that lead to 20 by the end of the third.


----------



## qross1fan

Easy hoop to start it out for Golden State


----------



## qross1fan

Sam hits a sweet J 65-54


----------



## Weasel

Brand lays a pick and Cassell nails the jumper.


----------



## Weasel

Not a good start by the Clippers for the 2nd half/


----------



## Weasel

Kaman grabs the loose ball and scores.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman picks it up off the floor and scores! 67-56


----------



## Weasel

Both teams can't make a shot right now or do much.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell with a tough jumper from the corner.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell gets fouled and makes both FT's.


----------



## qross1fan

71-56 . . . wow nice recovery to the slow start


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

we are giving the warriors all the chance in the world to make a comeback. they missing their 3s for now, but once they start hitting them...


----------



## qross1fan

Elton hits a jumper! 73-56

Time Out Warriors with 6:57 left


----------



## Weasel

Brand gets it at the FT line and drives to the middle of the paint for the jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross is called for a blocking foul? wow


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman with a *BEHIND THE BACK PASS*

Mobley with the rebound . . . Ross misses the J

Kaman misses the tip, rebounds and a foul's called against GSW


----------



## Weasel

Cassell misses but Mobley gets it.

Ross misses but Kaman gets the rebound and there is a foul on the Warriors.


----------



## qross1fan

Clips can't seem to hit a shot, Mobley with a rebound, a dime to Ross who socres and gets fouled!


----------



## Weasel

Brand misses and Mobley TOWERS for Murphey and gets the rebound and then passes to Ross who scores and gets fouled!!!!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

WOW clips outrebounding warriors like mad, 35-16 so far in the 3rd


----------



## Weasel

Ross misses and Brand gets it but misses. Ball goes out but Clippers ball. Timeout, Clips up 15.


----------



## qross1fan

Cat is playing great and the Clips are crashing the boards big

Time Out taken 76-61 with 5:02 left


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston looses it and picks up a foul


----------



## Weasel

Brand gets fouled.

Livingston throws it away and picks up a foul.


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston picks up another foul . . take him out, please


----------



## Weasel

Livingston picks up another foul.


----------



## Weasel

Kaman with a jump hook.


----------



## Weasel

Livingston with a bad pass.

Fisher gets knocked down on the play by his teammate, Davis.


----------



## qross1fan

Ouch Fisher and Davis collided, hard hit


----------



## Weasel

Cassell for 3!!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Baron misses, Elton rebounds

Cass hits a three! 81-66 . .Dime to Elton

37-16 is the Clips rebounding edge


----------



## qross1fan

Clips force another 24 second violation

Brand misses, rebounds, misses, Kaman rebounds, gets it blocked

Kaman adds another rebound off a Murphy misses


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox checks in for Kaman 

Brand and Fisher about to jump it up AGAIN


----------



## Weasel

Mobley picks up his 4th foul.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

elton brand is not playing well today


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing checks in for the first time replacing Cat

Biedrins missed the first and AIRBALLED the second


----------



## Weasel

LOL, Andres air balls a FT!!


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston 2 Wilcox yet again 83-66


----------



## Weasel

Livingston to WIlcox for the score.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

rofl good thing i recorded


----------



## qross1fan

Murphy misses, Elton rebounds again . . . Cass misses in the paint


----------



## Weasel

Livingston throws it away again....


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston with a sweet dish to the fans


----------



## qross1fan

Davis, and one, foul on wilcox

83-71 . . hits the FT


----------



## qross1fan

Sam misses the three and Pietrus rebounds

Davis airballs and another 24 is forced . . . about .4 should be left before the third is over


----------



## qross1fan

83-71 At the end of three. Sloppy start to the 2nd half but a quick recovery. Warriors have it on a workable margin though


----------



## Weasel

End of the 3rd

Clippers 83
Warriors 71

The Clippers had a bigger lead and it they blew that. They are still up 12 but could have been up a lot more. They did increase their lead from half by 1 again but it wasn't a great quarter for the Clippers. They are giving a chance to the Warriors to make a run but the Clippers defensive have been playing well so a run by the Warriors will be real difficult.


----------



## qross1fan

Rebraca misses a fade away jumper


----------



## qross1fan

Warriors just pass it to Mobley

Wilcox misses in the post and Clips get it back


----------



## Weasel

Mobley with the steal.

Wilcox misses but hustles and gets the ball to go off a Warrior.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman checks in for Zeljko

Livingston scores from the foul line 85-71


----------



## Weasel

Livingston makes a jumper.


----------



## Weasel

Ewing with the steal, Mobley for 3!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing with a steal

Cat for a three! 88-71

5-0 run to start the 4th


----------



## Weasel

Livingston with another jumper, close to being a 3.


----------



## qross1fan

Dunleavy misses, Wilcox rebounds . . . Ewing loses it in the paint and the refs say it's off of Fisher

Livingston hits another jumper! 90-71 . . 7-0 in the 4th


----------



## qross1fan

Warriors lose it again

Wilcox gets fouled and shooting two


----------



## Weasel

Dunleavy (warriors) gets a technical.

Wilcox gets fouled.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

mucho steals to start the 4th, nice defesne


----------



## qross1fan

Tech on Dunleavy Jr. 

Mobley hits the Tech FT 91-71


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox makes both FT's.


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox hits a FT and the second 93-71 . . 10-0 Clips run in the 4th


----------



## Weasel

Mobley with a tough jumper in the lane.


----------



## qross1fan

Fish misses and Kaman gets his 13th rebound . . Mobley scores sweetly! 95-71


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox gets the foul but Kaman blocks the shot to prevent an "and 1". Timeout on the court.


----------



## qross1fan

Time Out on the court 8:36 left in the game

JRich shooting two when they come back. WIlcox picks up the foul, even though Kaman had a block


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

watever mike d did to rejuvenate wilcox, lets hope it revitalizes him for the second half of the season, cuz he looks sharp today


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing passes it to Fisher . . Richardson scores with ease 95-75


----------



## Weasel

A little sloppy play by the Clips but still up 20.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley misses a three 

Dunleavy lays it up and in 95-77 . . 24 points suddenly down to 18


----------



## Weasel

Mobley to Kaman for the score.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman says, "Nope No Comeback" as he lays it in 97-77

JRich says, "Don't be so sure" as he hits a three 97-80


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox misses in the post

Fisher misses a three luckily


----------



## Weasel

The Clippers are scaring me right now.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

9-2 run for the warriors yo.


----------



## qross1fan

Singleton checks in for Wilcox

Baron hits a three 97-83


----------



## Weasel

The lead is down to 14.


----------



## Weasel

Dunleavy put the guns back in!


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston misses a jumper and Fisher will be shooting two 

Sam will come back for Livingston I hope.


----------



## qross1fan

Fish hits the first, and hits the second 97-85


----------



## Weasel

Offensive foul on the Warriors, the Clippers needs to do something.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley gets it blocked by Foyle. 

Offensive foul on Foyle, Clips catch a break.

Time Out taken with 5:42 to go

Brand about to come back


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

omg lemme guess, the warriors started to make a run when livingston was in?


----------



## qross1fan

Starting unit for the Clips . . and Kaman travels by being off balance


----------



## Weasel

Kaman travels, come on Clippers.


----------



## qross1fan

Richardson misses and a loose ball foul on Dunleavy Jr.


----------



## Weasel

Offensive foul on Dunleavy.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell misses the 3 but Clipers get it back, Mobley misses.


----------



## qross1fan

Sam misses a three and Brand gets the offensive rebound

Mobley misses in the post against Fisher


----------



## Weasel

Lead down to 10.


----------



## qross1fan

Davis drives and scores 97-87 . . . damn c'mon score Clips


----------



## Weasel

Mobley throws it away.


----------



## qross1fan

and Mobley passes it right thru the hands of the "Kaveman"


----------



## qross1fan

Richardson misses and Cat gets fouled on the other end shooting two


----------



## Weasel

Mobley drives and gets fouled, will shoot 2.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

can someone say baaaaaaaaaaaad?


----------



## Weasel

Mobley makes both FT's.


----------



## qross1fan

Cat hits both 99-87


----------



## qross1fan

Fisher hits a three 99-90


----------



## Weasel

Fisher makes a 3, lead is down to 10.


----------



## Weasel

Offensive foul by Cassell. :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Sam is called for a charge damnit . .C'mon Clips, your one basket away from closing the game with Lawler's Law!


----------



## qross1fan

Davis airballs and Clipper ball

Time Out's taken and 2:46 left to go


----------



## Weasel

Timeout on the court.

Clippers up 10 with the ball.


----------



## Weasel

Mobley makes the long 2.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley hits it withthe dagger 101-89

*Lawler's Law* . . time to put the swat team in to uphold the Law


----------



## Weasel

Kaman with a block on Dunleavy!


----------



## joser

kaman for MVP!


----------



## Weasel

Foyle scores and it back to 10.


----------



## Weasel

Brand makes the jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Now, hopefully we can go up to Northern Cali tomorrow and beat the Warriors and add 2 more games and increase our lead over the Warriors by 4


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

ya this games over. but wat a sloppy finish. this was far from a perfect game.


----------



## qross1fan

Sam hits a shot at the buzzar lmfao trying to put the dagger in the Warriors faces 

105-92 Clips


----------



## Weasel

Final

Clippers 105
Warriors 92

Good game, the outcome should have been much larger as the Clippers let the Warriors make a run. However the Clippers stop the run and win.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman and Brand each had 15 rebounds as the Clips outrebounded Golden State 49-27. Sam shot 8-15 from the field and dropped 22 including a last second worthless shot after Davis was trash talking to put Baron in his place. Clips have now won 6 in a row against the Warriors in the regular season and 7 with pre-season involved and a total of 8 of 9 with pre-season included.


----------



## jcwla

My final thoughts on the day are at my updated blog:

http://spaces.msn.com/members/clipsandkings


----------

